# What really happened to Glenn Miller ?



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2007)

Most of the members of this forum are not old enough 
to remember Glenn Miller, his band or his music. I am
very fortunate to have an album of his Air Corps band
(on 45 RPM records). To me it's priceless. He went 
"missing" in 1944 and no trace was ever found.

The story goes like this: 

On December 15, 1944, Major Glenn Miller, was scheduled 
to fly from the United Kingdom to Paris to play for the soldiers 
who had recently liberated Paris. His plane departed from RAF 
Twinwood Farm, Clapham, Bedfordshire, but disappeared over 
the English Channel and was never found. Miller's disappearance 
remains a mystery; neither his remains nor the wreckage of his 
plane (a single-engined Noorduyn Norseman UC-64, USAAF Tail 
Number 44-70285) were ever recovered from the water. (Clive 
Ward's discovery of a Noorduyn Norseman off the coast of 
Northern France in 1985 was unverifiable and contained no 
human remains.)

It is now thought more than likely that Glenn Miller's plane 
was accidentally bombed by RAF bombers over The English 
Channel, after an abortive air raid on Germany and short on 
fuel dumping four thousand pounds of bombs in a safe drop 
zone to lighten the load. The logbooks of Royal Air Force pilot 
Fred Shaw record that a small mono engined plane was seen 
to spiral out of control and crash into the water.

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Aug 2, 2007)

Have read the account of a tailgunner from the raid that dropped the bombs noted. Said essentially the same thing. 

He's in the English Channel somewhere. He and a lot of other guys in airplanes. Bottom of the Channel must be littered with them.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2007)

There was a History Channel special on that as well.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 2, 2007)

I met a Halifax driver that was returning from an aborted mission and they dropped there bombs in the designated area in the channel which unfortunately was on the flight path of the Norseman at approx the same time


----------



## RAGMAN (Aug 5, 2007)

ya i saw that documentary on the history channel too.their plane strayed into the bombing area where it was a no go zone.sad for a great band that was there to keep the morale of troops up....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 15, 2007)

Interesting and sad at the same time. I read a similar report from Australian crews mentioned a plane copping their aborted loads over the channel.


----------



## Becca (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, I wish I would have seen that Documentary. I love his music, extremely talented.


----------



## R Leonard (Aug 15, 2007)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind . . . who do you think is playing the music in the big space ship?


----------



## bigZ (Aug 15, 2007)

According to a program I saw many moons ago he died of a heart attack in a French brothel and the whole plane going missing was a cover up.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2007)

R Leonard BigZ....

You're putting me on ? Aren't you ?

Charles


----------



## bigZ (Aug 15, 2007)

Personally I think its bull. But his a list of theories:-

Straight Dope Staff Report: Did band leader Glenn Miller die in a French brothel?

Take your choice.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2007)

Just like the guy who wrote the article for The Straight Dope says,
I doubt it.

Charles


----------



## R Leonard (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine was definitely a put on. Don't believe the cat house story for one nanosecond. Actually I am a great GM fan, lots of LP album type anthologies, a set of very early 45's, used to have a couple of big box of 78s, but they got destroyed in a flood. Prefer the GM sound to any of the other Big Bands. When there's no one home but me the stereo is usually playing GM.

I think he went into the Channel.

Rich


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wasnt somebody going to dive on the wreck after claiming he found it.....??
( I mean recently )


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2007)

Crashgate: THAT would be awesome! I'd love to see it. PLEASE post if you hear anymore about it.


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2007)

Glenn Miller 

Here is an intresting view on the topic, if you gentlemen would like to view it.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2007)

> Here is an interesting view on the topic, if you *gentlemen* would like to view it.




You use the term loosely, I presume ?

Charles


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2007)

of course..benefit of the doubt.


----------



## otftch (Aug 16, 2007)

I remember a couple of years ago someone claimed to have found his plane in the channel.Supposedly it was identified as a Noorseman and the serial was correct.I never heard anything else.Can anyone confirm or dispute this ?
Ed


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2007)

Clive Ward's discovery of a Noorduyn Norseman off the coast of 
Northern France in 1985 was unverifiable and contained no 
human remains. He could not find an AAF serial number.

Charles


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 19, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> Glenn Miller
> 
> Here is an intresting view on the topic, if you gentlemen would like to view it.



Interesting stuff...thanx for that.
(Belated congrats by the way..)


----------

